# Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)



## GreenMonsta (3. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Bordies!

Habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Fliegenrute+Rolle bekommen,es sind beides ältere Modelle. Und mit der Rolle habe ich jetzt ein Problem und bräuchte mal hilfe vom Fachmann  
Es geht um folgende Rolle,eine Balzer Eurofish 620.

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/1595/68757672.jpg

Die Bremse ist ein kleines silbernes Rädchen das man auf dem nächsten Bild erkennen kann,mein Problem ist das ich das Rad in alle Richtungen drehen kann - aber es passiert nichts. Man kann also munter Schnur von der Rolle ziehen,die Bremse lässt sich nicht feststellen.

http://img527.*ih.us/img527/1559/41829115.jpg

Habe noch ein drittes Bild vom Innenleben gemacht,vielleicht kann jemand ja schon einen Fehler erkennen  

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/6086/73936170.jpg

Das Fett ist schon etwas trocken,kann es an sowas liegen?
Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar 


lg,Ben


----------



## Clouserfan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*

Hallo Green Monsta!
Als wenn ich es richtig sehe, rasten die Aretierhebel nicht in den Zahnkkranz der Spule ein.
Das alte Fett kann den Mechanismus verkleben, so dass die Feder nicht wirkt. Säubere das Ganze mit Benzin o.ä. und fette die Spulenbremse neu ein.
Der Zahnkranz läuft eigentlich direkt an der Rückwand. Aber hier auf dem letzten Bild sieht man keinen eingeschliffenen Kreis. Du mußt mal schaun, warum die Spule nicht bis ganz hinten geht. 
Vorher drehe bitte den Bremsknopf, und beobachte ob sich die Hebel beim verdrehen bewegen. Dann drehe die Hebel so, dass die Spule beim einrasten auf der Achse an den Hebeln vorbei geht und dann erst kann die Spannung wieder hergestellt werden.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Clouserfan (3. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*

Ach, ja eventuell sind die Rasthebel auch nur weggedreht, weil den Vorbesitzer das ewige geratter auf den Senkel ging.


----------



## GreenMonsta (3. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*

Danke,ich werde mal alles reinigen. Hoffe das es dann klappt 

lg,Ben


----------



## Maifliege (3. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*

Hallo Ben,

hab ne gleich antike Rolle mit dem selben Problem. Allerdings ist bei meiner das Gewinde an dem Stab unter dem Rädchen "vernudddelt" und bewegt/drückt die "Spange" nicht mehr. Konnte es bisher nicht ersetzen. Bis Klasse 5 brauchst Du aber auch keine Bremse... Bei mir geht es auch so, wenn ich mal auf nostalgisch mache.....
TL von der Maifliege


----------



## torsten nms (3. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*

Moin Ben,
bei der Konstruktion handelt es sich weniger um eine Bremse,
sondern mehr um eine "einstellbare Abzugshemmung",
durch das spannen der Federn über das Gewinde (bzw. Einstellschraube) wird mehr Druck auf die "Klicker" ausgeübt !
und somit eine in Maßen Einstellbare Hemmung erzeugt
---> der Effekt ist nicht gewaltig ! ! sollte aber von Null - bis Maximun schon feststellbar sein

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## GreenMonsta (3. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*



torsten nms schrieb:


> Moin Ben,
> bei der Konstruktion handelt es sich weniger um eine Bremse,
> sondern mehr um eine "einstellbare Abzugshemmung",
> durch das spannen der Federn über das Gewinde (bzw. Einstellschraube) wird mehr Druck auf die "Klicker" ausgeübt !
> ...



Hallo Torsten!

Also etwas Druck merke ich,aber nicht so viel dass es einem Fisch Paroli bieten könnte. Habe auch gesehen,dass das Zahnrad etwas "abgenudelt" ist und das die Aretierhebel nicht richtig in das Zahnrad einrasten. 

lg,Ben


----------



## Mikesch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*

Hallo Ben,

die "Bremse" an deiner Rolle ist nicht dafür da dem gehakten Fisch Paroli zu bieten, sondern soll verhindern, dass die Flugschnur sich selbsttätig, ohne ein zutun Anderer, abspult.
Die "Kampfbremse" gegen den gehakten Fisch ist dein Handballen am Spulenrand.


----------



## GreenMonsta (4. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*



mikesch schrieb:


> Hallo Ben,
> 
> die "Bremse" an deiner Rolle ist nicht dafür da dem gehakten Fisch Paroli zu bieten, sondern soll verhindern, dass die Flugschnur sich selbsttätig, ohne ein zutun Anderer, abspult.
> Die "Kampfbremse" gegen den gehakten Fisch ist dein Handballen am Spulenrand.



Achso ^^

Da kann ich als Anfänger im Fliegenfischen ja lange überlegen  Schön das an der Rolle alles ok ist.
Danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten.

lg,Ben


----------



## Clouserfan (5. März 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Fliegenrolle (Bremse)*

@ GreenMonsta
Trotzdem ist das eine einstellbare Abzugsbremse, und diese sollte eigentlich funktionieren.
Kampfbremsen als solches gibt es erst seit ein paar Jahren, als sogenannte Antireverserollen.
Bei denen kann man wie bei einer Stationärrolle einkurbeln und die Bremse funktioniert unabhängig.
Bei solchen einfachen Rollen, wie du sie hast, drillt man mehr mit der Schnur die man im Schnurkorb, in der Hand oder vor sich im Wasser liegen hat. Das hat auch nichts mit dem Alter der Rolle zu tun.  Aber das kriegt man schnell raus wie sich das ganze händeln läßt.
Da hilft nur probieren.
Trotzdem sollte bei dieser Ausführung von Rolle ein deutliches Klickgeräusch beim Abziehen und Aufspulen zu hören sein.


----------

